# Tourist Visa 600 Delays - Further Assessment for more than 4 months



## Sats85 (11 mo ago)

Hi,

I applied for a tourist visa for my mother in law and waiting for a visa for more than 4 months, any idea how long this will take to finalize.

It's showing as a Further Assessment stage for more than 4 months. On the main page, it's showing as Arrange Biometrics even though we have already completed it.

I verified with VFS Global and it's already submitted.

All done including Health and Biometrics.

Is anyone else facing a similar issue?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sats85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for a tourist visa for my mother in law and waiting for a visa for more than 4 months, any idea how long this will take to finalize.
> 
> ...


There could be thousands in similar situations, but with visitors now being allowed to enter Australia again, these outstanding visas should begin to be finalised. 

I would guess that many visas were held back from finalisation until the restriction ended. 

Did you have a travel exemption in place for the visa application?

_From 21 February 2022, all visa holders who are fully vaccinated for international travel purposes can travel to Australia without a travel exemption. Unvaccinated visa holders will still need to be in an exempt category or hold an individual travel exemption to enter Australia._


----------



## Sats85 (11 mo ago)

JandE said:


> There could be thousands in similar situations, but with visitors now being allowed to enter Australia again, these outstanding visas should begin to be finalised.
> 
> I would guess that many visas were held back from finalisation until the restriction ended.
> 
> ...



No, I didn't have the Travel Exemption, visitor is fully vaccinated, would uploading the Vaccination details help?

Good to hear about Travel exemption is not required from 21 Feb.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sats85 said:


> No, I didn't have the Travel Exemption, visitor is fully vaccinated, would uploading the Vaccination details help?
> 
> Good to hear about Travel exemption is not required from 21 Feb.


The missing travel exemption might have been the delay.

Uploading the vaccination details might trigger them to look at the application again, and could result in a grant.


----------



## Sats85 (11 mo ago)

JandE said:


> The missing travel exemption might have been the delay.
> 
> Uploading the vaccination details might trigger them to look at the application again, and could result in a grant.


Thanks @JandE , I will try that.

One more query, even though I have submitted the Biometrics to VFS, it is showing like this in Immi account,










Is this a bug or would uploading the Biometrics receipt also would help?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sats85 said:


> Thanks @JandE , I will try that.
> 
> One more query, even though I have submitted the Biometrics to VFS, it is showing like this in Immi account,
> 
> ...


I've seen others on this forum saying the same, and being told it is an error on the immi account.

Could be good to search for other recent mentions.


----------



## Sats85 (11 mo ago)

JandE said:


> I've seen others on this forum saying the same, and being told it is an error on the immi account.
> 
> Could be good to search for other recent mentions.


Yep it seems like bug, now there is a message on immi portal about it. Screenshot below,










I submitted the Covid Vaccine status, hoping for the visa grant soon.


----------



## AKD (Nov 17, 2019)

Same here, I applied for a 600 Tourist Stream visa:

Date applied : 28 Jan 2022
Exemption granted : 05 Feb 2022

No Medicals required
Biometrics submitted 31st Jan 2022

Still waiting on "Further Assessment"


----------



## Chamku (10 mo ago)

Sats85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for a tourist visa for my mother in law and waiting for a visa for more than 4 months, any idea how long this will take to finalize.
> 
> ...


Did you get your visa already? What's your timeline?


----------



## Sats85 (11 mo ago)

Chamku said:


> Did you get your visa already? What's your timeline?


Nope 😥

Date applied: 21 Nov 2021
Medicals & Biometrics - 08 Dec 2021
Updated I confirm provided additional details - 12 Dec 2021

Still waiting on "Further Assessment" 😥 😥 😥


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

People's nationalities might make a difference to processing times, as some countries need further checks.


----------



## Sats85 (11 mo ago)

JandE said:


> People's nationalities might make a difference to processing times, as some countries need further checks.


I don't think this is the issue. I had a few friends from the same nationality confirmed who received their tourist visas in a short time.


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

Is it because of the medicals? Most people I know didn’t have medicals and were approved in a few days/weeks… Where as for those who had medicals, it’s taking forever to be granted 😢


----------



## AKD (Nov 17, 2019)

Chamku said:


> Did you get your visa already? What's your timeline?


Yes, recieved the visa on the 7th March! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Chamku (10 mo ago)

AKD said:


> Yes, recieved the visa on the 7th March! Good luck everyone.


Can you share ur timeline pls?


----------



## Sats85 (11 mo ago)

Hey guys, got the Visa Grant!


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

Sats85 said:


> Hey guys, got the Visa Grant!


Congratulations Sats85!!! Can I ask what’s the duration of the visa given to you? And how long did you wait again? I’m still waiting and it’s still on “Received” status


----------



## Sats85 (11 mo ago)

storm said:


> Congratulations Sats85!!! Can I ask what’s the duration of the visa given to you? And how long did you wait again? I’m still waiting and it’s still on “Received” status


Thanks, mate. Good luck with your application.

Visa period - 1 Year 
It took 4 months since submitted to the Immi account.

Date applied: 21 Nov 2021
Medicals & Biometrics - 08 Dec 2021


----------



## Chamku (10 mo ago)

Sats85 said:


> Hey guys, got the Visa Grant!


Congrads,, Was that Visiting visa 600 (Family Sponsored)?


----------



## Sats85 (11 mo ago)

Chamku said:


> Congrads,, Was that Visiting visa 600 (Family Sponsored)?


Thanks. Nope, it was just a tourist 600 visa.


----------



## Chamku (10 mo ago)

Sats85 said:


> Thanks. Nope, it was just a tourist 600 visa.


Thanks, mine is family sponsored..


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

Sats85 said:


> Thanks, mate. Good luck with your application.
> 
> Visa period - 1 Year
> It took 4 months since submitted to the Immi account.
> ...


Thanks Mate! I’m hoping at least to get some progress. Being in Received status makes me more anxious. Yours progressed to Further Assessment right? Though, they said there are cases where Received goes straight to Grants… Hope that’s true!


----------



## meteored8 (9 mo ago)

Sats85 said:


> Thanks @JandE , I will try that.
> 
> One more query, even though I have submitted the Biometrics to VFS, it is showing like this in Immi account,
> 
> ...


Same condition as mine was under student visa category as biometrics collection already submitted. 
Congrats on getting visa approved! May i know before it was approved, is it still showing actions required (biometrics collection)?


----------



## CPM (8 mo ago)

600 Sponsored family
Date Applied: 28 Feb 2022
Date Medical check completed: 22 Mar 2022
Status : Received

It's been 72 days from date applied and no information despite published processing times of 50 days for 90% of applications. I must be an outlier !


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

CPM said:


> 600 Sponsored family
> Date Applied: 28 Feb 2022
> Date Medical check completed: 22 Mar 2022
> Status : Received
> ...


Unfortunately the processing times quoted by Immigration may not give a clear figure of what to expect in the immediate months following the Australian borders opening to double vaccinated visitors.

The latest processing times of _"under 50 days for 90%"_, was the figure for Subclass 600 Sponsored family visas finalised in March 2022.

When the borders opened on 21 February, there could have been a massive number of applications waiting to be finalised, and we know that many staff members were off sick due to Covid. This would probably cause delays, especially in the Family Sponsored 600 stream.

No one, other than some in the Immigration department, knows how many are still in the pipeline at the moment.

We do know that there were 15,518 Subclass 600 family sponsored applications waiting at 31 December 2021. This was a massive rise from the 7,056 waiting at 31 December 2020.

Processing times for any of these that were finalised on or after 21 February 2022 would be calculated from 21 February 2022, and not the actual lodging date.

So; if 5,000 of those November and December applications were processed in March 2022, their times would be calculated from 21 February 2022, giving a processing time of under 40 days, even though some had actually waited up to 150 days. (4 months)

Immigration will eventually catch up, but until then, more patience than normal will probably be required.


----------



## CPM (8 mo ago)

Thanks JandE ! That makes sense. The 600 Tourist stream seems to be less impacted though. I know 2 cases who also applied around same time, one got approved within a week of medical, another took less than 3 weeks.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

CPM said:


> Thanks JandE ! That makes sense. The 600 Tourist stream seems to be less impacted though. I know 2 cases who also applied around same time, one got approved within a week of medical, another took less than 3 weeks.


The 600 tourist stream has less checking, possibly more automated acceptances?, and 25% took under 1 day in the March finalisations, with another 25% taking between 1 day and 6 days.

Also, the number of applications in the tourist stream pipeline only rose by 19%, for the same period that the Family Sponsored rose by 118%.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

UK visa firm accused of government contract breach over sister company


VFS Global is the market leader in handling visa applications for governments, and operates on behalf of 64 countries.




www.politico.eu





To apply for an Australian visa you do not have to become involved with VFS.

You have been warned!


----------



## Milasha (8 mo ago)

Sats85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for a tourist visa for my mother in law and waiting for a visa for more than 4 months, any idea how long this will take to finalize.
> 
> ...


----------



## Milasha (8 mo ago)

Hi,

Yes I'm pregnant and due in next month with my first baby, I'm also waiting for my mom's visa application(600 Family Sponsored ) and status is Further Assessment. Applied on 24th February and still waiting for the visa.
Have submitted medical and biometrics in March.
Called the home affairs and they are refusing to follow up or give an update ,not sure how to speed up the process.


----------



## adilgondal314 (8 mo ago)

APLLIED 24 MARCH 
BIO 28
STATUS FURTHER ASSESSMENT
STILL WAITING


----------



## vivianvisa (Mar 18, 2021)

Milasha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I'm pregnant and due in next month with my first baby, I'm also waiting for my mom's visa application(600 Family Sponsored ) and status is Further Assessment. Applied on 24th February and still waiting for the visa.
> Have submitted medical and biometrics in March.
> Called the home affairs and they are refusing to follow up or give an update ,not sure how to speed up the process.


it's their norm not to disclose the status...


----------



## CPM (8 mo ago)

CPM said:


> 600 Sponsored family
> Date Applied: 28 Feb 2022
> Date Medical check completed: 22 Mar 2022
> Status : Received
> ...


*Update*: Approval came through on Fri, 17th June finally! Took 109 days from submission. Status went straight from "Received" to "Finalized" and got approval mail. Also noticed processing office was the Australian Consulate in Shanghai, though we applied from Sydney (Visitor is Indian). Not sure if that's usual or some work balancing...anyway glad the wait is over.


----------



## OWDA2022 (6 mo ago)

Type - Visitor Visa (600)
Date submitted - 26 May 2022
Status: *Further assessment* !!


----------



## Glennmac (7 mo ago)

Has anyone been waiting longer than 4 1/2 months for a family sponsored 600 visa?


----------



## Glennmac (7 mo ago)

Anyone?


----------



## Pan123 (7 mo ago)

I have applied for family sponsored visa 600 on 25th Feb 2022 and still stuck at Received status. When did you apply?


----------



## Dd89 (7 mo ago)

I applied in November 2021 and still in further assessment.


----------



## Dd89 (7 mo ago)

Does the immigration specialist officer actually able to check your application unlike the ordinary officer who cannot check the application at all?


----------



## Pan123 (7 mo ago)

Dd89 said:


> Does the immigration specialist officer actually able to check your application unlike the ordinary officer who cannot check the application at all?


I have called the immigration call centre few times, on one occasion, I got hold of specialist officer. She said she could only able to put a case note on the file and claimed she did, that was about month ago (June 8). However this didn’t make any difference and when I called them recently I was just told to wait forever as there is no escalation process here for applications, even if older than the std processing time.


----------



## Dd89 (7 mo ago)

Whats the point of a specialist officer then? I havd lodged a complaint to the nsw ombudsman as a last hope. If that fails, Im just going to give up on this application


----------



## Glennmac (7 mo ago)

Pan123 said:


> I have applied for family sponsored visa 600 on 25th Feb 2022 and still stuck at Received status. When did you apply?





Pan123 said:


> I have applied for family sponsored visa 600 on 25th Feb 2022 and still stuck at Received status. When did you apply?





Pan123 said:


> I have applied for family sponsored visa 600 on 25th Feb 2022 and still stuck at Received status. When did you apply?



Date applied : 19 February 2022
Biometrics : 24 February 
Medical : 2 March 
Status : Further Assessment


----------



## Dd89 (7 mo ago)

Mine applied 19th Novemeber, Biometrics 25th November, no medical needed, still further assessment. Applicant is from Srilanka


----------



## Glennmac (7 mo ago)

Glennmac said:


> Date applied : 19 February 2022
> Biometrics : 24 February
> Medical : 2 March
> Status : Further Assessment





Dd89 said:


> Mine applied 19th Novemeber, Biometrics 25th November, no medical needed, still further assessment. Applicant is from Srilanka



when you received the confirmation email from Immi… it should have a postal address? Have you tried sending a letter to that address stating your situation?


----------



## Dd89 (7 mo ago)

No I havent. I think its a canberra mailing address. Did you send and get a response? Was it unique or just a standard response


----------



## Glennmac (7 mo ago)

Dd89 said:


> No I havent. I think its a canberra mailing address. Did you send and get a response? Was it unique or just a standard response


I haven’t sent a letter as yet. If the visa doesn’t come within the next couple of weeks, then I will.


----------



## thrashmetalhitech (10 mo ago)

AKD said:


> ¡Sí, recibí la visa el 7 de marzo! Buena suerte a todos.
> [/COTIZAR]
> me alegra por ti por que nosotros aplicamos para visa desde el 22 de enero del 2021 somos familia patrocinada mi mujer mi hijo y yo el 21 de febrero cambio a evaluacion adicional y ya hasta ahora tenemos un año y 6 meses esperando


----------



## Dd89 (7 mo ago)

Has anyone made a complaint to ombudsman from nsw and got a responss


----------



## zayalhwa (Oct 7, 2017)

I received the grant letter yesterday after been waiting for 3 months.


----------



## OWDA2022 (6 mo ago)

zayalhwa said:


> I received the grant letter yesterday after been waiting for 3 months.


Congrats


----------



## SIN.M (6 mo ago)

Hi,
Applied for Tourist Visa 600 family sponsored for my mother on 19th May 2022. Medical submitted on 28th May 2022. Still, the status shown is Received. Tickets already booked for September last from India. Any idea, how long it takes for the Visa grant?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sindhu Murali said:


> Hi,
> Applied for Tourist Visa 600 family sponsored for my mother on 19th May 2022. Medical submitted on 28th May 2022. Still, the status shown is Received. Tickets already booked for September last from India. Any idea, how long it takes for the Visa grant?


No-one can be sure.

_Due to COVID-19, some visa processing times have been affected and applications may take longer to finalise._

Previous processing times cannot be relied on.


----------



## SIN.M (6 mo ago)

JandE said:


> No-one can be sure.
> 
> _Due to COVID-19, some visa processing times have been affected and applications may take longer to finalise._
> 
> Previous processing times cannot be relied on.


Thanks


----------



## Dd89 (7 mo ago)

Do they reject the application if the function date has passed e.g birthday and they got to the application after?


----------



## banilakai24 (6 mo ago)

hi just want to know how long does it takes to have result after the biometric? and is there any refusal after doing the bio even without conviction? how may percent the chances to grant a visa after bio? tia god bless


----------



## banilakai24 (6 mo ago)

banilakai24 said:


> hi just want to know how long does it takes to have result after the biometric? and is there any refusal after doing the bio even without conviction? how may percent the chances to grant a visa after bio? tia god bless


subclass600


----------



## OWDA2022 (6 mo ago)

Visa Type: 600 Visit Visa
Application submitted on May 26th 2022.
As of now the status shows Further Assessments.


----------

